# When does new season of SG-1& Atlantis start?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone know the date for the US? I thought was sometime in July...


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

july 15 =)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

thankyou i couldnt find it and someone said might have been last night lol i was like coulda swore it was in july


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Not soon enough.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

what is it you all are talking about? ive never even heard of it....


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

www.scifi.com

their shows lol for us sci fi geeks!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

one of the best sci fi series ever man I love it now I just wish I had sattalite


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

guppyart- most of those guys are from up there. You mean its not on the basic stations?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> guppyart- most of those guys are from up there. You mean its not on the basic stations?


I only get 2 tv stations before hooking up the c-band dish and that only gets me ABC and wussy channels like that


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Time to invest in a dvd player and a ton of dvds or a dish. It sucks that you have to dish out money for television. The fact is even where I am with cable I have over 100 channels and there is still nothing on most the time.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol i hear that doc! i think they even film in canada too don't they?? i coulda swore on the dvd when doing something on the bonus thing they were talking about it, and that they spend more money on graphcs then any other thing they have..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I think his cabin is the same cabin he had when they filmed macgyver


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I just saw a commercial on it. The DVD is out today. Is that the first season?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Time to invest in a dvd player and a ton of dvds or a dish. It sucks that you have to dish out money for television. The fact is even where I am with cable I have over 100 channels and there is still nothing on most the time.


that what I have done I just need the money to buy the dvds of atlantis
my youth pastor has let me borrow his sg-1 seasons he has 1 through 6 or seven I can't remeber
I love it he has a ton of dvds he has smallville season 1 2 3


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Stargate has season 1 through 7 released and macgyver just released season 2. Im not sure which one you are referring to.

Atlantis has not released anything but their pilot episode.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well I saw something on DVD with SG-1 Atlantis in this commercial. Maybe I was seeing things??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea that's the first dvd for atlantis coming out finally. lol shaggy come july just pull up a chair friday night popcorn and a smirnoff put on sci-fi and just "kick it" with us sci-fi geeks!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

First DVD?? Has there already been one season?

Mal, I was really into the tv part of SG1 for sometime, but lost interest in it for some reason. May have to get back into it.  

I loved the movie by the way.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

2 seasons of atlantis is done.

i have seasons 1-8 for sg1.
got them thru bit torrent.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

2 seasons of atlantis is out on dvd? i didnt know that..


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Stargate has season 1 through 7 released and macgyver just released season 2. Im not sure which one you are referring to.
> 
> Atlantis has not released anything but their pilot episode.


I am reffering to sg-1


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> 2 seasons of atlantis is out on dvd? i didnt know that..


whoops, sorry if i wasn't clear.

two seasons of atlantis have been aired.
but not two seasons of the dvd.

i'm not even sure if the first season is out on dvd yet.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

no i dont think so only the first episode the 2hr thing i believe...figured be good to ask for x-mas gift for..


----------

